# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  100mg Anavar is safe???

## steelydave11

Ive been hearing conflicting opinions about Anavar . A study showed that over 30mg a day begins to cause noticeable liver issues, yet many people say not to take less than 80-100mg/day. Can someone tell me how safe/unsafe 100mg a day actually is over a 7 week period? Maybe based on experience?

----------


## Bertuzzi

What are you stats? 

Age?
Height?
Weight?
BF%?

What are you hoping to achieve from this cycle??

----------


## steelydave11

Im 39, 5'11", 215 lbs, 14% bf. This is a formatted cycle that begins with a bulking phase and tapers to a cutting phase with the use of Anavar . Im just wondering what safety issues could come about from 100mg over 7 weeks. Thanks

----------


## Bertuzzi

Well, there are lots of threads dedicated to Anavar if you use the search function you'll find the answer. Personal experience, I ran 100mg ed for 8 weeks, my testosterone levels dropped extremely low and my liver spiked a little. I was taking milk thistle during the cycle too. I had an ultra sound done on my liver about 5 weeks after the cycle ended and there were no signs of any problems.

----------


## steelydave11

what kind of performance did you get out of the Anavar in terms of size and strength gains?

----------


## Bertuzzi

No real size gains. I became more vascular, and when you're working out it feels like your muscles are gonna explode.... in a good way  :Smilie: . I saw a strength increase of about 20% all around. I love anavar what can I say.... The main thing that scares people away from it, is the price. I didn't notice any fat reduction that I could see at least.

----------


## steelydave11

Ok, my experience was at only 30mg/day but it worked to a degree. Great strength increase, minimal size increase, tremendous vascularity & significant fat reduction (we're all different). I'm bumping all the way up to 100mg due to this cycle being professionally prescribed for me. I'll see what happens.

----------


## Bertuzzi

If you got results like that at 30mg ed, that is amazing. Don't jump to 100mg if your getting those results at 30mg. Run it at 60,70 or 80mg ed. Your body obviously responds well to it. 

If you're looking to gain size from Var.... its probably not going to happen at any dose.

----------


## steelydave11

Agreed, its not for size. Being that I had no ill effects from it, what Im going to do is follow the prescribed plan at 100mg, BUT am going to have my blood tested after only 2-3 weeks. I have a feeling its gonna be fine. Like any oral, taking Milk thistle and Liv.52 can make all the difference in avoiding liver problems.... and for the cholesterol problems all steroids cause, taking 6 grams of Niacin a day along with Guggul and Red yeast rice keeps that at safe levels.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Why would you be prescribed 100mg ed from a doctor?? Even if you were a burn/aids/cancer patient they wouldn't prescribe that much to you.

----------


## steelydave11

No, its part of a prescribed aas cycle a professional bb friend put together for me.

----------


## laduem88

> No, its part of a prescribed aas cycle a professional bb friend put together for me.


wait what?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> wait what?


LOL.... thats what I was thinking  :Smilie:

----------


## spywizard

how is your cholesterol ??? 100mg you won't be doing any cardio that's for sure... 

with a ckd you'll be golden, however 60mg should do you just fine..

----------


## gymnerd

How many cycles have you done? 100mg is high and I would bet not needed. 50-75 somewhere in that range will get the job done and you will not be crippled by bacxk pumps start at 50 IMO

----------


## laduem88

> how is your cholesterol ??? 100mg you won't be doing any cardio that's for sure... 
> 
> with a ckd you'll be golden, however 60mg should do you just fine..


why couldent you do cardio @ 100mg? im running my var @ 110mg and im doing cardio *atleast* once a day everyday

----------


## magic32

> Ive been hearing conflicting opinions about Anavar. A study showed that over 30mg a day begins to cause noticeable liver issues, yet many people say not to take less than 80-100mg/day. Can someone tell me how safe/unsafe 100mg a day actually is over a 7 week period? Maybe based on experience?


No, it's not unsafe, nor will it unnecessarily compromise an otherwise potent (no alcohol, or other meds) liver.

I tested the Var-only cycle for experimental purposes, and as cited, ramped up from 40mgs by increments of 10 to monitor changes which concluded at 80mgs ED (in two servings due to the 8-12hr half-life). 100mgs and later 110mgs elicited no greater response than 80mgs. Curious about Ross' Ultimate Oral Stack, I then combined the 80mgs with Tbol starting at 20mgs ramping up to 100/80 (Tbol/Var) where I experienced the Law of Diminishing Returns. I found myself slowly reducing both to what I determined to be (for me) their optimal collaborative properties around 80/50 (Tbol/Var) which was largely congruent with Ross' findings, and just over the 100mg oral Rule of Thumb. 

As an aside, my best Var/Tbol results were at 50/60 run throughout a Test/Tren cycle.

----------


## Ashop

> Ive been hearing conflicting opinions about Anavar. A study showed that over 30mg a day begins to cause noticeable liver issues, yet many people say not to take less than 80-100mg/day. Can someone tell me how safe/unsafe 100mg a day actually is over a 7 week period? Maybe based on experience?


I know many who run it high dosage like this with little problems. For me persoanlly i have found that all I need for the same results is 40-60mg daily.

----------


## big an rich

I agree with the above, 60-80 is about right mg-wise. Any more and the above mentioned law of diminishing returns plays it's part...

----------


## chasen

> ...my testosterone levels dropped extremely low....


ummm... not quote sure how to ask, but suffer any "performance" issues?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> ummm... not quote sure how to ask, but suffer any "performance" issues?


LOL... yes, I did. No issues with getting an erection, but I just had no sex drive... but I have a low sex drive anyways. I am being tested right now regarding this problem. I can't say it will happen to everyone

----------


## Relax007

> I agree with the above, 60-80 is about right mg-wise. Any more and the above mentioned law of diminishing returns plays it's part...


How many weeks would you run the 60-80 var at?

----------


## messmorph

> why couldent you do cardio @ 100mg? im running my var @ 110mg and im doing cardio *atleast* once a day everyday


Yeah why no cardio guys?

----------


## George

iv ran 200mg ED for an extended period of time... wasnt anything special.. n' my liv enzymes werent really elevated but my HDL was hella LOW

----------


## ferocious bubble

Just saying, I did not read everything above.

Anavar is probably the mildest steroid out there. Not to say if you start to do 60mgs+ your natural testosterone will drop at a greater percent. In my opinion var is the best cutting steroid out there, I have done a 8 week 140mgs of anavar only. My strength gains were insane. I gained (seriously) 3 pounds. My bench jumped 34% and it was consistent with my other lifts. If this is your first cycle then I would do 60mgs and no more. This will give you a good idea of what it can do for you and how you should take your dosages. Make sure you have a good ol' fashion pct ready. 
Best of luck
bubble.

----------


## ADB007

^^^
That must have been dam expensive!!! $$$
(regarding Drizztix's post)

----------


## SkiFlex

Im a 40 yr old bodybuilder that has been retired from competing for almost 15 yrs now. Yes I said 15 yrs, however Ive always trained and still have pretty good stats. 5 9" and 235lbs. Probably 15-16% bf. Anyway...I used to take anavar stacked with Deca for shows back in the early-mid 90's. I would like to do my first cycle with anavar only. Like i said ive been clean for over 15 yrs. I know theres all kinds of wicked stuff out there, but if i just tease my system at first with anavar at 25-30mgs a day, being clean as long as i have, will i get a pretty good degree of hardness?

----------

